# Refrigerator Recommendations



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

We need to replace our LG French Door Bottom Freezer fridge and wondered if anyone has suggestions? Looking for something reliable, counter depth, roomy no ice or water dispenser on the front required. THanks.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Check CNET.com when you get there it won't look like a place for appliance reviews but they do. Maybe a bit tilted to the high end.

My friend got a Samsung fridge last month that would meet your definition. Likes it so far. But Samsung's attitude to their washing machine problem scares me as to their appliances.


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

We like our Samsung French Door Bottom Freezer fridge - it is our second.

The first one we loved, and then after 8 years of use it developed an reoccurring ice dam behind the rear skin. We fixed it (removed the ice) a few times, but the time period between new ice forming got shorter and shorter so we gave up and started hunting for a new one.

I _planned_ to not get another Samsung, but after eye crossing amounts of research, decided that every brand had it's share of lemons and the inner workings were all about the same (and often made by the same factory). So we tried to shop just based on what we wanted - french door, bottom freezer, no ice or water in the door and decent size. That really limited our choices.

One night in Lowes on an unrelated errand, we came across a Samsung French Door Bottom Freezer marked down 50% due to a big dent in the freezer door and a scratch on one upper door (hard to see that one). *Shrug* for that price, if we get 8 more years I will be satisfied if not happy. So far it's been a good move.

I really wish I had my best friend's grandmother's fridge. It was the first bottom freezer I had ever seen, teal colored and probably older than me. I'd take the higher electric bill to have that thing, It probably still runs!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Thanks for the replies I did check Cnet but what I am struggling to figure out is what is the most reliable brand? ABT appliances recommends whirlpool or LG. Consumer reports recommends LG and Samsung. However recently when we called an Appliance repair man he said he won't work on LG's only brands like Maytag, whirpool, GE. I guess I thought maybe the LG and Samsung models are more disposal/replaceable in build and I was hoping to find something we would keep for a while. 

8 years that is not a long time especially when the refrigerators are upwards of 1,500 - 3,000. Seems like for that investment you should easily get 15 years.


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

nicko said:


> 8 years that is not a long time especially when the refrigerators are upwards of 1,500 - 3,000. Seems like for that investment you should easily get 15 years.


I agree, we were not pleased. Unfortunately, my search didn't find a brand that seemed any better. I even looked into the pricier brands thinking that paying more would be worth it for longer use, but even they seem hit and miss.

That's why we went ahead and bought the dented one for the discount, at least it is less money invested in the crap shoot of appliance buying.

We even spent about 2 weeks trying to figure out how to fit a commercial unit in the space we had available.


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

We bought a Kitchen aid from our local appliance store. We also purchased an extended warranty from the store. The recommended the KA and have to fix it for fifteen years if it breaks. I looked at Lowes but could not find their parts and service department. Local place about the same


----------

